# broken x blue



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

i was shock that they are all broken


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

That tiny one in the middle of the 2nd pic has markings that remind me of a cow!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Daphne said:


> That tiny one in the middle of the 2nd pic has markings that remind me of a cow!


I seen the pics and i said to myself the small one really has the marking sof a cow :lol: I geuss 2 great minds really do think alike


----------

